# Phasenfolgerelais



## jay42 (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
wozu braucht man (in einer Aufzugsanlage) ein Phasenfolgerelais mit Über- Unterspannungseinstellung?
Danke
Jay


----------



## thomass5 (16 Dezember 2021)

1. Was ist ein Phasenfolgerelais?
2. Welche Fehler dedektiert es?
3. Was würde bei Auftreten de Fehler mit dem Aufzug geschehen?

Antwort auf deine Frage: Es stellt eine Fehlerüberwachung in Bezug auf die Versorgungsspannung dar, welche einen sicheren Betrieb des Aufzuges sicherstellen soll.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2021)

Ich denke mal er meint ein Relais zur Überprüfung ob ein Rechtsdrehfeld anliegt.

Solche mobile Aufzüge haben dies z.B. immer drin. Wozu man das braucht?
Damit der Aufzug in die richtige Richtung fährt und die Endschalter nicht überfahren kann.


----------



## jay42 (16 Dezember 2021)

Zu 1: http://www.eaton.eu/DE/Europe/Elect...Measuringandmonitoringrelays/index.htm#tabs-1
Zu 2: siehe 1
Zu 3: Der Aufzug bleibt stehen.

Es ist kein mobiler  Aufzug, sondern ein fest Eingebauter. Alles ist Fest angeschlossen.


----------



## thomass5 (16 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Zu 1: http://www.eaton.eu/DE/Europe/Elect...Measuringandmonitoringrelays/index.htm#tabs-1
> Zu 2: siehe 1
> Zu 3: Der Aufzug bleibt stehen.
> 
> Es ist kein mobiler  Aufzug, sondern ein fest Eingebauter. Alles ist Fest angeschlossen.


Was würde passieren, wenn dieses Relais nicht verbaut wäre?
Selbst bei fest installierten Anlagen kann es durch Reparaturen an der Einspeisung zur Verwechslung der Phasenfolge kommen.... Es fehlt eine Phase durch einen Sicherungsfall, usw...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> ... wozu .. mit Über- Unterspannungseinstellung ..



Hierzu ein Schwank aus meiner Jugend.


----------



## JoGi65 (16 Dezember 2021)

Ich verwende so ein Relais für die Vorbereitung zur Notstromumschaltung. Div. Lasten werden abgeworfen etc.
Ev ist es beim Aufzug auch dafür. Macht halt mehrere Dinge in einem Teil und ist sicher sinnvoll.
Bei Aufzügen gibt es vermutlich auch eine Vorschrift dafür?


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2021)

Bei einem Stationären Mörtelmischer ohne Drehzahlsensor nehme ich ein Phasenfolgerelais um Phasenausfall zu detektieren. Zum Beispiel beim Auslösen einer Schmelzsicherung. So lange 3 Phasen mit Drehfeld rechts anliegen ist der Ausgang vom Phasenfolgerelais eingeschaltet. Beim Auftreten eines Fehlers z.B. falsche Phasenlage, Phasenausfall oder Ausfall des Phasenfolgerelais, fällt der Ausgang ab und schaltet den Verbraucher ab bzw. gibt eine Fehlermeldung an die Steuerung. Bei mobilen Geräten verwenden wir diese Relais um die Drehrichtung sicherzustellen. das Phasenfolgerelais schaltet hier einen von zwei Netzschützen bei denen zwei Phasen vertauscht sind. Damit ist die Phasenlage im Baustellenkabel egal.


----------



## jay42 (16 Dezember 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn dieses Relais nicht verbaut wäre?


Genau das will ich ja von euch wissen.  
Ich sehe keinen Sinn in dem Ding.
Das ist ein Haus mit 10 Stockwerken. Kein Notstrom. Der Aufzug hat eine direkte Zuleitung vom Hauptschrank und einen Motorschutzschalter.


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2021)

Wenn z.B. 2 Phasen ausfallen kann der Aufzug durch das unterschiedliche Gewicht von Gegengewicht/Kabine je nach Beladungssituation durchrutschen und damit in die falsche Richtung fahren. Bei einer Phase evtl. der Motor heiss werden oder durchbrennen. Da macht ein Phasenfolgerelais schon Sinn.


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2021)

Phasenausfall-Überwachung: Motorschutz in 3-Phasen-Netzen​

 
Phasenausfall-Überwachung
Fällt eine Phase eines 3-Phasen-Netzes aus, zieht ein angeschlossener Motor den Strom aus den anderen beiden Phasen. Die ungleichmäßige Belastung führt zu Schäden. Wird der Motor weiterhin mit Nennlast betrieben, erwärmen sich die Wicklungen unzulässig stark.

Quelle: Phoenix Contact


----------



## jay42 (16 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> kann der Aufzug durch das unterschiedliche Gewicht von Gegengewicht/Kabine je nach Beladungssituation durchrutschen


Nein, kann er nicht. Dazu gibt es eine Bremse und die Steuerung überwacht auch die Bewegungsrichtung.


dekuika schrieb:


> Bei einer Phase evtl. der Motor heiss werden oder durchbrennen


Das sollte der Motorschutzschalter verhindern und auch der PTC abschalten.
Es geht mir unter anderem auch um die Frage, wo da Über oder Unterspannung herkommen soll, bzw. was die so gravierend ausmachen soll, daß der Aufzug sofort stehn bleiben muss.


dekuika schrieb:


> Die ungleichmäßige Belastung führt zu Schäden


Die Motoren werden schon lange nicht mehr mit Schützen geschaltet, sondern mit einem FU gesteuert. Dem ist sowohl das Drehfeld egal, als auch aus wievielen Phasen er seine Eingangsleistung bildet.
Und sowohl Über als auch Unterspannung würden wenig ausmachen, wenn sie denn In den normalen Stadtnetzen noch so gravierend vorkommen würden.
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das ganze Gerät noch aus den Anfangstagen übrig ist und bei den heutigen Motorsteuerungen keinen Nutzen mehr hat.


----------



## dekuika (17 Dezember 2021)

Also unser Lastenaufzug läuft mit Schützen, einer Phasenanschnittsteuerung zum anfahren und abbremsen plus einer Federdruckbremse.
Aber das ist je nach Aufzug verschieden. Bei Änderungen an einem Aufzug würde ich mich jedenfalls an den Schaltplan halten oder mit dem TÜV reden.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das ganze Gerät noch aus den Anfangstagen übrig ist und bei den heutigen Motorsteuerungen keinen Nutzen mehr hat.



Möglich. Sehe es doch als Luxuriöse Spannungsüberwachung


----------



## Plan_B (17 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Nein, kann er nicht. Dazu gibt es eine Bremse und die Steuerung überwacht auch die Bewegungsrichtung.


Diese Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht.
Wenn es um Personensicherheit geht, sollten diese ein bis zwei TE nicht zu viel sein, wenn die in den richtigen Strompfaden verbaut sind. Es wäre auch in einer Notsteuerebene aktiv, bei der übergeordnete Steuerungselemente eventuell nicht voll funktional sind.

Das Phasenfolgerelais kann einen Versorgungsfehler bereits detektieren bevor andere Überwachungseinrichtungen aktiv werden müssen. Somit ist es eine preiswerte Variante der zusätzlichen Sicherheit.

Warum würdest Du es *nicht *einbauen/wegrationalisieren?

PS: Wäre auch eine unangenehme Situation, wenn während der Fahrt der MSS erst den Motor wegschaltet und der Aufzug in die Bremse fällt. Vor allem wenn dieser mögliche Zustand vor Bewegungsstart hätte erkannt werden können. Außerdem mag ich mich nicht nur auf den letzten Level der Sicherungsebene verlassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Das sollte der Motorschutzschalter verhindern und auch der PTC abschalten.


Also ich möchte in keinem Aufzug mitfahren, der unerkannt auf 2 Phasen läuft und dessen Schutzvorkehrung es ist, das der PTC irgendwann (vielleicht) auslöst.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sehe es doch als Luxuriöse Spannungsüberwachung


Es ist eher eine unnötige Störungsquelle.



Plan_B schrieb:


> ein bis zwei TE


Was bedeutet denn 2 TE?



Plan_B schrieb:


> Warum würdest Du es *nicht *einbauen/wegrationalisieren?


Weil ich es nicht mehr als Sicherheitsfeature, sondern als Störungsquelle einschätze.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Wäre auch eine unangenehme Situation, wenn während der Fahrt der MSS erst den Motor wegschaltet und der Aufzug in die Bremse fällt


Das Ding unterbricht den Sicherheitskreis. D.h. der Aufzug geht bei voller Fahrt (mehr als 1m/s) in den sofortigen Nothalt.
Unangenehmer für die Fahrgäste gehts nicht.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich möchte in keinem Aufzug mitfahren, der unerkannt auf 2 Phasen läuft


Wenn du wüsstest, wie es in den meisten älteren/umgebauten Aufzugsanlagen aussieht, würdest du garnicht mehr mitfahren wollen. 
Ich fahre in keinem älteren Aufzug, wenn nicht ein Kollege draußen stehn bleibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn 2 TE?


TE = Teilungseinheit ( 18mm je TE )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, wie es in den meisten älteren/umgebauten Aufzugsanlagen aussieht, würdest du garnicht mehr mitfahren wollen.
> Ich fahre in keinem älteren Aufzug, wenn nicht ein Kollege draußen stehn bleibt.


Na du hälst auch das Überwachungsrelais für überflüssig, da würde ich auch lieber draußen bleiben.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Außerdem mag ich mich nicht nur auf den letzten Level der Sicherungsebene verlassen.


Tut man ja nicht.
Die heutigen FU erkennen ja all diese Störfälle selbsttätig und entscheiden je nach Störung, ob ein Softstopp gemacht wird, ob der Aufzug die Fahrt beendet, bis zur nächstgelegenen Haltestelle fährt, etc.

Das Ding ist m.e. ein Relikt aus der uralten Anlage, die bereits 3 mal umgebaut wurde.

Übrigens ist es momentan die Störquelle, denn es ist defekt und es steckten bereits 3 mal Fahrgäste fest, weil das Ding unberechtigt einen Nothalt ausgelöst hat.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> TE = Teilungseinheit ( 18mm je TE )


Hm. dann verstehe ich die Aussage von Plan_B entgültig nicht mehr.
Das muss etwas anderes bedeuten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Hm. dann verstehe ich die Aussage von Plan_B entgültig nicht mehr.
> Das muss etwas anderes bedeuten...


Ich denke auch, das er etwas anderes mit TE gemeint hat. Was, das ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

Es muss doch für PersonenAufzüge klare Vorgaben/Richtlinien/Normen geben. Was sagen diese denn zur Phasen- Drehfeldüberwachung?


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Er hat mit Sicherheit den Platz gemeint, den ein Phasenfolgerelais im Schrank belegt. 1-2 TE. Was willst Du eigentlich? Es wird Dir hier keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen das Relais auszubauen. Ich würde evtl. in den Schaltplan schauen.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es muss doch für PersonenAufzüge klare Vorgaben/Richtlinien/Normen geben.


Erstaunlicherweise nicht. Es ist nichtmal klar, ob die Maschinenrichtlinien gelten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise nicht. Es ist nichtmal klar, ob die Maschinenrichtlinien gelten.


Wenn es für Personenaufzüge keine Vorgaben/Richtlinien/Normen gibt dann esse ich einen Besen.

PS:
https://www.kone.de/support/normen-gesetze/aufzug/


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Er hat mit Sicherheit den Platz gemeint, den ein Phasenfolgerelais im Schrank belegt.


Das denke ich nicht. So alte Anlagen haben keinen standers Schaltschrank.
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass er 1-2000€ meint.



dekuika schrieb:


> Was willst Du eigentlich?


Na, eure Meinung zu einem Phasenfolgerelais, bzw dem Sinn der 3 Funktionen davon, hören.
Andere Ansichten anhören eben.



dekuika schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl. in den Schaltplan schauen.


Was hoffst du dort ersehen zu können? Da steht sicher nicht drin ob vergessen wurde, das bei irgend einem Umbau mal rauszuwerfen.

Aufzugsschaltpläne sind voller Fehler und die von Umgebauten Anlagen erst recht.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PS:


Natürlich gibt es Richtlinien, aber eben keine, über solche Details.
Wenn du deinen Link liest: Die Richtlinien gelten alle nur für Neuanlagen (seit etwa 2007).
Ansonsten ist ein Aufzug ein ganz normales Arbeitsmittel (und selbst das erst seit 2015 afair).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Rictlinien, aber eben keine, über solche Details.


Wer bist du eigentlich? Für was bist du verantwortlich? Arbeitet du bei einem Hersteller von Aufzügen oder bist du Instandhalter?


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Phasenfolgerelais kostet ca. 60€. Bei uns war letzte Woche der TÜV. Er hat geprüft, ob alle Modernisierungen im Schaltplan dokumentiert wurden. Z.B.Schürze.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Tut man ja nicht.
> Die heutigen FU erkennen ja all diese Störfälle selbsttätig und entscheiden je nach Störung, ob ein Softstopp gemacht wird, ob der Aufzug die Fahrt beendet, bis zur nächstgelegenen Haltestelle fährt, etc.
> 
> Das Ding ist m.e. ein Relikt aus der uralten Anlage, die bereits 3 mal umgebaut wurde.
> ...



Hast du es schon getauscht?


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hast du es schon getauscht?


Hätte ich auch gemacht.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Im übrigen kann man einen Aufzug auch so programmieren, dass er nach der Detektion vom Phasenausfall den nächsten sicheren Halt anfährt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gemacht.


Na entschuldigt mal, das wäre doch das erste was man macht. Wenn es defekt ist, dann ist der Aufzug zu sperren, das Teil zu bestellen, tauschen und Wiederinbetriebnahme...

PS: Vielleicht ist es ja nicht defekt und es liegt wirklich sporadisch ein Spannungsproblem an.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Richtlinien, aber eben keine, über solche Details.
> Wenn du deinen Link liest: Die Richtlinien gelten alle nur für Neuanlagen (seit etwa 2007).
> Ansonsten ist ein Aufzug ein ganz normales Arbeitsmittel (und selbst das erst seit 2015 afair).


Betriebssicherheitsverordnung für Aufzüge. u.A.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na entschuldigt mal, das wäre doch das erste was man macht. Wenn es defekt ist, dann ist der Aufzug zu sperren, das Teil zu bestellen, tauschen und Wiederinbetriebnahme...


Deshalb hat es ja jeder angenommen.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Er hat geprüft, ob alle Modernisierungen im Schaltplan dokumentiert wurden.


Wenn da also das Phasenfolgerelais durchgestrichen ist, ist alles ok.
Der Tüv erzeugt weder eine Unter noch Überspannung und dreht auch ganz sicher nicht eine einzelne Sicherung raus.
Ja. Teuer ist das Relais nicht. Aber eben unnötig.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

Wennst moanst!


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man einen Aufzug auch so programmieren, dass er nach der Detektion vom Phasenausfall den nächsten sicheren Halt anfährt.


Kann man. Im FU. Ist dort auch gemacht. Ganz ohne Phasenfolgerelais, denn der FU erkennt das natürlich und handelt entsprechend.
Kann man nicht, wenn das Phasenfolgerelais aus den 60ern drin bleibt. Das unterbricht nämlich den Sicherheitskreis und dann macht der Aufzug dasselbe, wie wenn du während der Fahrt zb. eine Tür öffnest. Einen sofortigen Notstopp.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Betriebssicherheitsverordnung


Ja, sag ich ja. Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung gilt für Arbeitsmittel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Richtlinien, aber eben keine, über solche Details.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.



jay42 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ein Aufzug ein ganz normales Arbeitsmittel


Das halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.

Aber gut, du machst das schon.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> ... Es geht mir unter anderem auch um die Frage, wo da Über oder Unterspannung herkommen soll, bzw. was die so gravierend ausmachen soll, daß der Aufzug sofort stehn bleiben muss...
> 
> ... Und sowohl Über als auch Unterspannung würden wenig ausmachen, wenn sie denn In den normalen Stadtnetzen noch so gravierend vorkommen würden...


Hast du mal die zwei Sätze aus meinen verlinkten Beitrag in #6 gelesen? Spannungseinbrüche können im Fehlerfall u.a. durch Übergangswiderstände entstehen. Unter Umständen treten sie nur durch eine Stromspitze eines anderen größeren Verbrauchers auf. 
Du solltest die Ursache finden!



jay42 schrieb:


> ... Die heutigen FU ...


Wenn tatsächlich Spannungseinbrüche die Ursache sind, dann geht es nicht nur um den FU. Es kann auch die Steuerung bzw. das Netzteil betroffen sein.



jay42 schrieb:


> ... Übrigens ist es momentan die Störquelle, denn es ist defekt und es steckten bereits 3 mal Fahrgäste fest, weil das Ding unberechtigt einen Nothalt ausgelöst hat.


Irgend etwas stimmt nicht! Wie schon erwähnt, solltest du den Fehler suchen. Wenn nichts zu finden ist, tausche das Netzüberwachungsrelais aus. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es an dem Teil liegt. Prüfe alle Klemmstellen von der Verteilung bis zu dem Überwachungsrelais! Prüfe auch den festen Kontakt der Sicherungen! Sieh die ggf. die Stromschienen in der Verteilung an! Wenn möglich auch eine Wärmebildkamera verwenden!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Irgend etwas stimmt nicht! Wie schon erwähnt, solltest du den Fehler suchen. Wenn nichts zu finden ist, tausche das Netzüberwachungsrelais aus. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es an dem Teil liegt. Prüfe alle Klemmstellen von der Verteilung bis zu dem Überwachungsrelais!


Das vermute ich auch. Es liegt ein Problem vor aber anstatt es zu suchen möchte man das Diagnosegerät überbrücken...


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja nicht defekt und es liegt wirklich sporadisch ein Spannungsproblem an.


Eins das kommt oder geht, wenn man an das Relais tippt?


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du solltest die Ursache finden!


Die Ursache ist ein defektes Relais. Der Defekt warf die Frage auf, ob das Ding nach den ganzen Umbauten der letzten Jahrzehnte überhaupt noch notwendig, bzw Sinnvoll ist.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Ich hielt es auch für Unglaublich.
Bis mir Aufzugsbauer versichert haben, daß diese ganzen Regeln nur für Neuanlagen gelten.
Klar gibt es Nachrüstpflichten, wie z.b. den Notruf, aber keine, die diese Steuerungssachen betreffen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Eins das kommt oder geht, wenn man an das Relais tippt?


Hat mir meine Glaskugel nicht gesagt. Sorry


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es kann auch die Steuerung bzw. das Netzteil betroffen sein.


Alles mittlerweile nach Umbauten Batteriegepuffert, mit Notstrom, etc.


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hat mir meine Glaskugel nicht gesagt. Sorry


Es war ja auch garnicht die Frage.
Die Frage war:


jay42 schrieb:


> wozu braucht man (in einer Aufzugsanlage) ein Phasenfolgerelais mit Über- Unterspannungseinstellung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Es war ja auch garnicht die Frage.
> Die Frage war:


Gut, das ist ja jetzt geklärt wofür man das braucht.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na entschuldigt mal, das wäre doch das erste was man macht. Wenn es defekt ist, dann ist der Aufzug zu sperren, das Teil zu bestellen, tauschen und Wiederinbetriebnahme...
> 
> PS: Vielleicht ist es ja nicht defekt und es liegt wirklich sporadisch ein Spannungsproblem an.



Für mich ist noch nicht klar ob ihn es getauscht hat.... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Es war ja auch garnicht die Frage.
> Die Frage war:
> 
> wozu braucht man (in einer Aufzugsanlage) ein Phasenfolgerelais mit Über- Unterspannungseinstellung?



Das war nur eine deiner Fragen.

@DeltaMikeAir
Man hast du ein Gemüt .


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Für mich ist noch nicht klar ob ihn es getauscht hat.... 🤷‍♀️


Ich habe es nicht getauscht.
Ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe.
Aber wie ich die Aufzugsfirma kenne, ist es (noch immer) gebrückt.
Das ist ein 10 Stöckiges Haus und die Anlage muss laufen...


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das war nur eine deiner Fragen.


Na, gut.
Es war die eigentliche Hauptfrage.
Man schweift ja auch immer vom Thema ab


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht getauscht.
> Ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe...


Lass mich raten, du bist ein Elektriker oder Hausmeister von den Stadtwerken ?


----------



## Elektriko (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht getauscht.
> Ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe.
> Aber wie ich die Aufzugsfirma kenne, ist es (noch immer) gebrückt.
> Das ist ein 10 Stöckiges Haus und die Anlage muss laufen...



Wenn der FU den gleichen Fehler erkennt würde, das Relais überbrückt ist.... und kein Fehler wieder kommt.... 🧐


----------



## jay42 (18 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> du bist ein Elektriker


Das schon, aber der Rest ist falsch  



Elektriko schrieb:


> Wenn der FU den gleichen Fehler erkennt


Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Anlage läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Anlage läuft einwandfrei.



Ja, deswegen, das habe ich gemeint! Mit dem überbrückten Relais läuft einwandfrei ( "kein Fehler wieder kommt...."). 
Dann einfach das Relais tauschen


----------



## Plan_B (18 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich die Teilungseinheiten gemeint.
Altmaschinen müssen in der Regel dem Stand der Vorschriften zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Errichtung genügen. Das ist keineswegs ein Freibrief um irgendwas zu ändern. Nur weil der Aufzugprüfer keinen Spannungsausfall generiert, heißt das keine Haftungsfreiheit für den Tropf, der das Ding rausmontiert hat.
Kommt es zum Schadensfall dürfte das genauestens überprüft werden. Wehe das Teil *hätte* Schadenmindernd *wirken können*.
An der Programmierung von FU und/oder Steuerung darf mit Sicherheit auch nicht jeder undokumentiert rumspielen.

@jay42
Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung würde mindestens eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung in voller Länge erfordern. Damit wäre dann das Haftungsrisiko vollends auf Betreiber/ Unterschreiber abgewälzt.

Ein nicht getauschtes, defektes Sicherheitsbauteil ist mindestens ein schwerer Wartungsmangel.


----------



## jay42 (19 Dezember 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich die Teilungseinheiten gemeint.


Ah. Ok. Das wären in dem Fall 3.  Daneben wären aber auch noch etwa 25 frei, wo vor der Reparatur ein Netzfilter saß, den der neue FU nicht mehr hat.



Plan_B schrieb:


> An der Programmierung von FU und/oder Steuerung darf mit Sicherheit auch nicht jeder undokumentiert rumspielen.


Wunschdenken.  



Plan_B schrieb:


> Unterschreiber


Unter- was?
Echt? Wo?



Plan_B schrieb:


> Ein nicht getauschtes, defektes Sicherheitsbauteil ist mindestens ein schwerer Wartungsmangel.


Nur, wenn es noch drin ist und/oder noch im Schaltplan steht.


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2021)

Also für eine Aufzugsanlage gelten auf jeden Fall die TRBS 3121, die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und die Maschinenrichtlinie. Bestandsschutz gibt es bei Aufzügen nicht. D. h., sie müssen, bezüglich der Sicherheit, jederzeit dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entsprechen.Wenn das Phasenfolgerelais im Sicherheitskreis verbaut ist, ist es ein Sicherheitsbauteil. Manipulation bzw. unwirksam machen derselben steht unter Strafe. Nach Änderungen im Sicherheitskreis ist zwingend eine Neuabnahme der Anlage sowie eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchzuführen. Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle fragen, warum das Teil bis jetzt funktioniert hat. Wenn es beim Berühren auslöst evtl. Anschlüsse nachziehen. Sonst Teil auswechseln. Wenn das neue Teil auch auslöst, würde ich z. B. die Anschlussklemmen im Schaltschrank nachziehen. Ich hatte schon Schränke, in denen nach 10-15 Jahren die Hauptanschlussklemmen verschmort sind. Auch ein Moderner FU kann es übelnehmen, wenn ständig Spannungsschwankungen Spannungsspitzen auftreten. Aber was Du tust, bleibt Dir überlassen. In welcher Gegend befindet sich Dein Aufzug? Nur damit ich weiß, wo ich besser die Treppe nehme. So, und jetzt bin ich hier raus.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch. 

Dirk.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend befindet sich Dein Aufzug? Nur damit ich weiß, wo ich besser die Treppe nehme.





jay42 schrieb:


> Nur, wenn es noch drin ist und/oder noch im Schaltplan steht.


@Ironie an
Gut zu wissen, wenn bei mir mal ein teures Pnoz defekt ist dann entferne und brücke ich es einfach, lösche es aus dem Schaltplan und alles wieder gut. Danke für den Tip 
@Ironie aus


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2021)

Hohl dir der TÜV im Haus.... Die sagen wo es lang geht.

Ob es einem gefällt oder nicht..


----------



## jay42 (19 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle fragen, warum das Teil bis jetzt funktioniert hat.


Weil es bisher nicht defekt war? 


dekuika schrieb:


> sie müssen, bezüglich der Sicherheit, jederzeit dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entsprechen.


Lach. Wenn das wirklich in irgendeinem Gesetz steht, gehen aber Wunsch und Realität SEHR weit auseinander.


dekuika schrieb:


> eine Neuabnahme der Anlage sowie eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchzuführen


Wäre m.E. dort sowieso notwendig.
Die Anlage wurde beim FU Tausch komplett umgebaut. Im Umbauplan waren aber viele Fehler drin.


----------



## jay42 (19 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> teures Pnoz


Was ist denn ein Pnoz?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2021)

jay42 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Pnoz?


Vergiss es einfach, ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2021)

Muss Du nicht wissen, hat mit Sicherheit zu tun.


----------



## jay42 (19 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> hat mit Sicherheit zu tun.


Na dann kanns ja weg...


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht heißt es auch Permanent Nervender Oberschlauer Zeitgenosse. Was weiss ich.


----------



## jay42 (20 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was weiss ich.


Den kannst du aber nicht überbrücken.
So als Sicherheitsbauteil...


----------

